# L. Brichardi Spawned again



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well my Brichardi just spawned (I got to watch and no I'm not a pervert! lol)

I hoping for viable fry this time. Out of 3 other spawns I had 4 fish make it to freeswimming stage and they didn't make it. WIll have to be more careful this time.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As in neolamprogus brichardi?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes L. Brichardi. Although called neolamprogus I think the scientific name has been changed to lamprogous.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah Lucky!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow congrats! Good luck simpte!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet hope works out for u. They are so cool as fry with their tiny little fins florescents really against black sand...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lyretail cichlid?

wow, congrats and good luck

Did you induce breeding or did it happen naturally?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I tried inducing breeding but to no avail. Then when I left them alone and added some more rockwork, they spawned.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I was going to try breeding these years ago but life got in the way, I'm still considering it.

How many do you have in how big of a tank? Water parameters?

-by the way i can't find that snail, i think my aro got it, what's a MTS snail?.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MTS - Malaysian Trumpet Snail. Livebearing snail.
I keep 2 females and 1 male in a 10 gallon w/about 12 pounds or rock in it. I have a second 10 gallon for fry (if I ever get any viable ones). Recommended tank size is 20 gallons.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I was looking at my 55 last night and noticed I had swimming fry. My Brichardis have spawned and I counted about 25 of them. I have 6 of them in there. I did not even realize they were spawning or were even ready to spawn. I could not believe it when I saw it. The proud parents spawned in a large piece of "Holey" rock that I have.


----------

